# Bumblebee Took Out a DC Cop Car!



## 46Young (Oct 11, 2010)

This just in: A DC K-9 unit passed through the set of Transformers 3, swerved to avoid Optimus Prime, and then got plowed by Bumblebee!

http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/entertai...mblebee-at-transformer-3-filming-in-dc-101110

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo! Just like Terry Tate!


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it bad that I got a laugh out of this? I hope everyone's alright.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 11, 2010)

That was actually pretty funny  Would have loved to seen it in person


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2010)

Whoops!  That's what they have insurance for, I guess.

Hope the cop's alright...seems like he was mighty stunned to not turn off his siren.

They were really quick with the tarps!


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

I bet that the city's insurance premium is going to go up a pretty penny.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 11, 2010)

That's surreal.  It'll buff out... right?


----------



## Indy (Oct 11, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Indy (Oct 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> That was actually pretty funny  Would have loved to seen it in person



I'm not seeing the humor..

*"The officer sustained minor injuries and was transported to a local hospital." *


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 11, 2010)

Indy said:


> I'm not seeing the humor..
> 
> *"The officer sustained minor injuries and was transported to a local hospital." *



Let's see, officer stumbling into a movie set by accident, or DC PD's right hand not knowing what it's left hand is doing? Sorry if I find humor in that. I'd find it funny if it was a regular citizen too, so why not find it funny if it's a member of service?


----------



## Indy (Oct 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Let's see, officer stumbling into a movie set by accident, or DC PD's right hand not knowing what it's left hand is doing? Sorry if I find humor in that. I'd find it funny if it was a regular citizen too, so why not find it funny if it's a member of service?



Everyone has their own ideal humor levels..obviously mine is different than yours.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 11, 2010)

Indy said:


> Everyone has their own ideal humor levels..obviously mine is different than yours.



I don't think anyone is laughing at the fact that the officer was slightly/barely injured. I think they're laughing at the circumstances of the accident.

Accidents sometimes are amusing. Please understand that is NOT the same thing as saying the resulting injuries are funny.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 11, 2010)

It's like when someone trips and falls. You want to laugh, but you make sure that they're okay. Then you start cracking up and busting their chops. It didn't look like that much of an impact. That's what crumple zones are for. 

Just be glad that he missed Optimus Prime. If he had come through a few seconds later...............


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2010)

46Young said:


> It's like when someone trips and falls. You want to laugh,



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XmZIcmRKkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LonghornMedic (Oct 12, 2010)

Typically they have the streets sealed off for major movie productions like this. So how did he get past road closures going lights and sirens and not get stopped on the perimeter? Aside from the officer's minor injuries, it's funny. Even funnier is how they were Johnny On The Spot with the tarps to cover the car up.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 12, 2010)

LonghornMedic said:


> Typically they have the streets sealed off for major movie productions like this. So how did he get past road closures going lights and sirens and not get stopped on the perimeter? Aside from the officer's minor injuries, it's funny. Even funnier is how they were Johnny On The Spot with the tarps to cover the car up.



Notice that the officers car barely sustained any damage. Bumblebee really got nailed though. I have to wonder if the officer was wearing a seatbelt, because honestly, other than a little whiplash, it doesn't look like he should have sustained any injuries.

"The Metropolitan Police Department is investigating the facts of the crash and filming of this movie on closed DC city streets has been suspended until safety procedures can be reviewed."

I take this to mean, "Filming has been suspended until the competence of our officers can be reviewed".


----------



## lampnyter (Oct 12, 2010)

What happened to the guy in the camaro?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 12, 2010)

He calmly got out and walked away from the camero. Since it was a choreographed scene on a closed road, I'm sure he had plenty of safety gear hooked up.


----------

